# Fatties on TV



## flyfishjeep (Jul 18, 2010)

I was flipping through the TV on Sat. morning and stopped on "Oneil Outside"  The guy had a bacon weave on the table and some meat in a bowl.  I could only assume one thing.  He proceeded to place the meat,add-ins mixtured in log form into the weave and roll it up.  Smoked on his BGE for an hour or so and BAM!

He called it the "Bacon Explosion"-  He said he learned it from a buddy last year... 

It was a venison fatty!  It looked pretty good!


----------



## shhaker (Aug 17, 2010)

ya if you go to "other" smoking sites they have differnt names for 'em...but thats what i hear.... :)


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 17, 2010)

shhaker said:


> ya if you go to "other" smoking sites they have differnt names for 'em...but thats what i hear.... :)


They're called "fatties" on the other sites, too. I remember a post on another forum about a "bacon wrapped thing" this guy cooked, the first response was "that thing is called a fatty".


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

A couple years or so ago the guys from BBQ Addicts made a fattie that included a layer of bacon on the inside ( along with other ingredients)... they called the fattie a "bacon explosion".

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/

The word got around about their creation  and somehow the Good Morning America Show and others found out about it.  They were asked to make it on the show.

The media... being what it is... thinks that all fatties are "bacon explosions". 

Unfortunately... so do others who have never heard of a fattie..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's more about it... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon_Explosion

The guys from BBQ Addicts do not claim to be the ones who invented the fattie. They really are good guys. :)


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

This guy claims that he thought it up which is really funny because it had been around on here and a couple of other sites for a long time

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/

This thread has got me thinkin

How about stuffing one with chorizo, jalopeno, grilled onions,fried potatoes, eggs and some monterey jack and smoked cheddar -  mmmm

Gotta get on this one soon


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 17, 2010)

That's probably the POLITICAL ( IN ) CORRECT Media. What a bunch of HACKS.  Bet they cant say "Smoking a Fattiie." Or the Anti anything groups will need to get involved.


----------



## shhaker (Aug 17, 2010)

yes they are called fatties on other sites, but i have seen them called other things ie..bacon explosion on you tube, but whatever you call um there a "fattie"!! its just like you can call a drink that has the same ingredients in it but has 15 differnt names, it just depends were your from!! i need a fattie!!


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 17, 2010)

"Bacon Explosion" is actually trademarked by BBQ Addicts.  Also, I can see how media wouldn't want to use the term "fattie" or "fatty" or however it's spelled.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 17, 2010)

Fatty is a pretty gay name lol its just a little too cute a name for a meat treat that a gay would not even eat haha


----------



## meateater (Aug 17, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> Fatty is a pretty gay name lol its just a little too cute a name for a meat treat that a gay would not even eat haha


I dont care what ya call them, They go good with bisquits and gravy and a cup of joe.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 17, 2010)

im due to make another one or two, the last ones i made were good.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 17, 2010)

i'm addicted to them. i took some to work and everyone loves them. they keep asking when i am going to bring more.


----------



## alelover (Aug 18, 2010)

I was addicted to smoking fatties in the 80's.


----------

